# Single or Double column while preaching?



## Natertot (Aug 29, 2016)

I have yet to preach a sermon, but do plan to in the near future. My question is entirely practical: is it easier to preach from single column format Bible's or double column? I have mainly single column right now for studying but I would like some insight on this.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 29, 2016)

For me it has always been what I am accustomed to in my own personal Bible studies. That means double column, as my eyes are very familiar with my old friend, my personal bible. Nowadays with electronic tools one could just as easily print out one's sermon, double spaced, 16 point fontfaces, with all the verses therein and not have to worry about single or double columns.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Nate,

I've used both for preaching, and while the single column is very pleasing to the eye, I have grown so accustomed to the double column layout in my Bible that it'd be challenging to switch formats! Here's a pretty typical page for me (I'm preaching through Mark right now). I have plenty of room for the in-text notes I need, and the rest I have typed (read: legible! Ha!) in my preaching notes, printed out on a regular piece of computer paper.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 29, 2016)

Double column, fairly large Schuyler print.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 30, 2016)

This probably just comes down to personal preference. Some preachers prefer to have a relatively large print Bible also. 

Some will have stronger opinions about paragraphed text settings vs verse by verse than they will with single vs double column. It is my understanding that the ESV Verse By Verse edition was produced due to demand from preachers who find such settings more helpful when preaching. Those who are used to verse by verse settings that are most common with the KJV, NKJV and NASB tend to find it difficult to switch, finding it difficult to find their place if it isn't in the verse by verse format. If you've mainly read paraghraphed settings like the ESV, then you may find that it doesn't matter much, especially if you're very familiar with the particular Bible you would be using.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2016)

Larger print single column, or blow up the text via a word processing program.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 30, 2016)

I will say this much, which I would think applies to preaching as much as to the lecturing and teaching I more often do:

Whatever Bible you use to study for the speaking engagement, bring that Bible with you when you speak. You will be able to find your spots much more quickly if you've already found them several times before during your prep. It makes a huge difference for me.


----------



## Natertot (Aug 30, 2016)

Jack K said:


> I will say this much, which I would think applies to preaching as much as to the lecturing and teaching I more often do:
> 
> Whatever Bible you use to study for the speaking engagement, bring that Bible with you when you speak. You will be able to find your spots much more quickly if you've already found them several times before during your prep. It makes a huge difference for me.



This makes a lot of sense. Thank you all for your answers.


----------

